# Help with treatment of L shaped room with plan



## satbirbains

Hi All,

I am hoping to get some input / ideas about my current room setup. Having done a bit of reading and determining the reflection points, I have come up with the following plan.

I appreciate having the listening position against the back wall and having the speakers placed along the long wall isn't ideal but to change this will require considerable effort (the wife). I have also ordered a UMIK-1 Mic so I can plot the FR of the room and then hopefully tweak it to obtain a flat response as possible.

I am not sure how the extra room to the right is going to affect things, I didn't see much point in putting any panels on the far right wall as there is a couch that is in the way so simply prop them up in front when listening, I dont know if this suffices but hope it does!

Thanks for looking


----------



## bpape

Not sure the panels on the right are really going to do much for you. Might skip the corner in the far right in the first phase unless you can get them without additional shipping charges.

Left corners are critical as is the wall behind the seating. Make these as thick as you can tolerate.

Bryan


----------



## jim1961

What bpape said. In addition, I would cover the wall behind the couch to the full length of the couch. And not only as thick as you can tolerate (left corners), but as wide and tall as well.


----------



## satbirbains

Thanks for the feedback  I am making the panels myself which will be 4" thick in the corners and was going to go with 2" panels for the the mid/high reflection absorbers at the sides, would this suffice or is it best to stay at 4"? I will see if I can get away with covering the back wall completely otherwise it will have to be a "feature" panel above the couch covering its length.

I have some odd bass response in the far right corners where by I can barely hear any bass.. unlike the left corners! I would of thought the bass would still flow out to the right corners? I suppose all that matters is the response is OK in the listening position.

The panels will be 50 mm thick, so for the corners I am going to put 2 together, which I presume is fine? I will also be adding a thin 3 mm hardboard sheet to the back of the rock wool panels a bit of rigidity, again I am hoping this wont effect absorption?


----------



## bpape

If you can live with 4" on the reflections, it's a good thing to do.

As you said, don't sweat the response too much except where you are sitting.

Bryan


----------



## satbirbains

Ok, so finally I have managed to get some measurements done! The room layout has changed slightly as per the pic below and I have attached some graphs. I'm not sure what to do next, and what is realistic for me to be able to improve, I think the 45hz modal peak is a a no go?!

I have had some strange results with bass traps in the front left and right corners where by the dip between 90-100hz gets worse by adding traps to either of these, if I trap both the response actually gets worse by 10db! :| Any ideas why this would be? I read that it could be due to the traps cancelling a reflecting frequency, but if that's the case what can be done?

I am happy with the stereo image gained by setting up the speakers at an equal distance and have added some bungs to the rear ports to tame the low end, but as far as traps go I'm only treating early reflections and the token bass trap in the back left corner which as expected is doing very little by itself!

Any ideas on what I can do to get the peaks at 70, 130, 175, 245 and 300 a bit more in check? If I could tame them by 2-4db I would be close to +-5db except for around the 3k mark where I have a bit of a dip, and the obvious peak at 45hz.

I have also attached the waterfall plots but i'm a bit lost as to how to interpret them?

Thanks again for looking and any help provided


----------



## jim1961

If it were me, I would change the orientation of the room. Put the speakers in front of the wall to the left. Basically turn it 90 degrees. Left to Right symmetry is important for proper imaging.


----------



## satbirbains

jim1961 said:


> If it were me, I would change the orientation of the room. Put the speakers in front of the wall to the left. Basically turn it 90 degrees. Left to Right symmetry is important for proper imaging.


Was thinking this to, pitched it to the wife.. received a frown and something about the room wouldn't "look" right..to be fair i'm doing well having the speakers so far out and having traps in the room! Alas i'm just going to have to make the best of our living room..I only wish I had my own dedicated listening room!

With the amount of toe in and having moved the speakers into a equilateral distance from the listening position the imaging isn't too bad considering. Although it would be nice just to see how much difference it would have made but the effort to move everything and then back just for a test seems painful..


----------



## bpape

Pushing the speakers closer to the wall in exchange for getting your seating away from the wall would be a big improvement.


----------

